# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [PUB] Des popups à présent?!

## Doric

Hello les canards!

Dites, des banderoles de pub pour IKEA, Mme Soleil et BuyMMOgold.com, pour ça, je me suis fait une raison.
Mais maintenant, des popups?!
J'ai eu ça à 2 reprises ce matin en parcourant le forum:
http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/

J'espère de tout mon cœur qu'il s'agit d'une erreur, d'un oubli ou encore mieux, d'une très improbable merde qui s'est insidieusement immiscée sur ma bécane.

Désolé si cela à déjà été évoqué quelque part, mais après une breve recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé.

----------


## ElGato

Rien du tout ici.
Cela dit, j'ai mis CanardPlus en liste blanche d'AdBlock et j'ai des pubs par intermittence...Bizarre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour l'instant je n'ai rien eu de tel. L'improbable serait-il possible ?
D'un autre côté peut-être que Firefox l'a attrapé, étranglé et dévoré avant que j'ai le temps de dire ouf (ce qui n'aurait pas fait avancer le schmilblick).

----------


## Ragondin

J'ai également eut ça au boulot mais je suis sur IE7 et ca n'arrive que par intermittence....

----------


## le faucheur

Pareil, j'ai IE et j'y ai eu le droit a deux fois.

----------


## Maxwell

Les popups c'était mieux avant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Angelina, je ne te reconnais pas ! (déjà, je te préférais sans la barbe).

Sinon, bon y'a pas assez de réponses pour se faire une idée fiable, mais le fléau ne toucherait-il pas uniquement les utilisateurs d'IE ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

J'ai pareil au boulot, sur FF sans Adblock.

----------


## O.Boulon

On va s'en charger.
On a vu ça hier soir, et on est extrêmement mécontent. Plus que vous d'ailleurs.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Tous aux abri antiatomiques, Boulon est extrêmement mécontent!  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca y est, le Major Boulon va frapper ! (merde j'ai pas trouvé de dessin de Couly avec le major boulon sur Google, cte lose)

il va bannir les pop-ups !

----------


## Doric

J'imagine que c'est un souci dû à l'hébergeur...
En tout cas, ça me rassure!

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ca fait pas loin d'une semaine que ça dure pour moi mais j'osais rien dire : j'suis timide.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ca fait pas loin d'une semaine que ça dure pour moi mais j'osais rien dire : j'suis timide.


Pareil la même, je me demandais si c'était pas Opera qui déconnait à m'annoncer en retard un pop-up d'un autre site  ::unsure::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

La régie va se faire bannir. Dur.

----------


## Pelomar

Tain j'avais ca depuis quelque temps, je pensais qu'un con de spy s'était planqué dans mon pc.
Le coupabe était canardplus  ::o:

----------


## Serra

> On va s'en charger.
> On a vu ça hier soir, et on est extrêmement mécontent. Plus que vous d'ailleurs.


C'est où la place publique où va avoir lieu le lynchage ! Qu'on les cloue au piloris et qu'on leur jette des tomates et des z'oeufs ! :zomb: :zomb:

----------


## Erokh

et des petits cailloux  ::lol:: 

Il me semble voir remarqué des bloquages de pop-up également depuis quelques jours. Mais comme c'était bloqué...

----------


## Ragondin

Si au moins c'était une pub sur les ponay'z.... ou une fausse pub made in CPC.... HONTEUX !!!   :^_^: 


*trompette*

LACHEZ BOULON !!!!!!!!

*foule en délire*

Boulon Boulon Boulon !!!!!!!!

*publicitaire effrayé*



AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



*jeretournebosser*  :^_^:   ::zzz::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Chouette on dirait Intervilles !

----------


## Ragondin

> Chouette on dirait Intervilles !


merde je pensais plus à la Rome Antique.... c'était mieux avant. 30mn avant d'être locker :comboderépliques:

----------


## Ash

Ca m'a permis de faire un total check up de mon système, je me croyais infecté d'un vilain virus-à-pub.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pas vu l'ombre d'un seul popup. Z'êtes tous des losers.  :B):

----------


## flbl

j'ai pas vu ni pop-up ni message m'indiquant popup bloqué, comme quoi bloquer les pubs au niveau du fichier hosts c'est efficace.

ceci dit tant qu'on est dans le sujet de la pub sur le site, si d'un coup ça vous prends de faire appel à une régie pub qui ne fait pas dans les trucs intrusifs ou qui clignotent ou qui sont "aucun lien je suis fils unique", faites le savoir que je débloque l'affichage des pubs pour canardplus.

----------


## Paul Verveine

*normalement* c'est déjà fait

----------


## Ouaflechien

rien vu passer non plus, mais je ne sais pas si c'est du a Safari ou au fait que cette semaine je n'ai vraiment pas eu le temps de passer.

Quand a lâcher Boulon sur les responsables c'est quand même dur. Sans compter les risques qu'il s'échappe dans la ville sans défense.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'imagine qu'il va débarquer dans l'Agence de Pub et leur expliquer les différences entre Art et JV. Dur.

----------


## boris-fr

> J'imagine qu'il va débarquer dans l'Agence de Pub et leur expliquer les différences entre Art et JV. Dur.


je plains l'agence de nettoyage qui va devoir enlever les traces de sang et de cervelle sur les murs et moquettes de ces povs publicitaires inconscients, paix a leurs ames .

----------


## rOut

Ceci dit ca pourrait être pire, sur le site de la SNCF avec la pub, j'ai eu droit à une messagebox javascript pour le compte de "erreurchasseur.com" (cherchez sur google pour voir de quoi il s'agit : un malware qui passe par des régies peu scrupuleuses). Sur le coup je me suis demandé si je ne m'étais pas choppé un virus.

----------


## Guest

J'ai à nouveau des pop-up du monde de la photo...

----------


## wardog

pareil quelques uns au cours de la journee

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain de sa race.
A.T., si tu me lis, sache que tu vas prendre.

----------


## Scorbut

Armand Thierry ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En parlant d'AT²:




Ou alors il parle de quelqu'un qui ne croit pas en Dieu.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Top, je suis un mec que tout le monde trouve drôle depuis que j'ai pondu une chanson moisie mais en fait c'est faux, qui suis-je ?

----------


## wardog

> http://desourcesure.com/uploadv3/boublil.jpg
> 
> Top, je suis un mec que tout le monde trouve drôle depuis que j'ai pondu une chanson moisie mais en fait c'est faux, qui suis-je ?


alcoolo? je dirais Oni²

autrement je vois pas  :B):

----------


## ElGato

boublil.jpg ?

----------


## crazycow

> Putain de sa race.
> A.T., si tu me lis, sache que tu vas prendre.


J'espère que ce sera filmé  ::P:

----------


## le faucheur

Christophe Willem ??

----------


## Scorbut

Willem Dafoe ?

----------


## Snowman

> Putain de sa race.
> A.T., si tu me lis, sache que tu vas prendre.


Là il doit être en exil au Pérou ou en Terre Adélie.

Mais perso avec Firefox + AdBlock, aucune pub sur CPC, la classe.

----------


## Clad

Say mal, whitelist CPC sur ton bloqueur de pubs.

----------


## Guest

> alcoolo? je dirais Oni²
> 
> autrement je vois pas


Vazy parle bien bôtard.



> http://desourcesure.com/uploadv3/boublil.jpg
> 
> Top, je suis un mec que tout le monde trouve drôle depuis que j'ai pondu une chanson moisie mais en fait c'est faux, qui suis-je ?


Avec une attachée de prod super casse couilles en plus.

----------


## NitroG42

> Là il doit être en exil au Pérou ou en Terre Adélie.
> 
> Mais perso avec Firefox + AdBlock, aucune pub sur CPC, la classe.


vas y, enculé, tu fait pas gagner des sous à cpc là, sale rapiat.
BAN BAN BAN

TU TUES LE SITE §§

----------


## wardog

> Vazy parle bien bôtard.


sniff  ::cry::  Oni² il m'aime pas  ::cry::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

C'est vos spyware de cul stou.

----------


## Zepolak

Et un truc que je pigeais pas mais avec lequel je voulais pas me battre, pensant mon PC clean, de résolu, un  :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Et maintenant, pire que les pop-up, une pub avec Paris Hilton  ::mellow::

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah non, ca m'a juste donné envie de rematter ses films amateurs. Je trouve ca constructif.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Et maintenant, pire que les pop-up, une pub avec Paris Hilton


ouais Paris Hilton, ste class ke sé le sit dé kanar

----------


## Nono

Je veux bien m'intéresser au côté mercantile de notre bonne société de communication de masse, mais Paris Hilton là, elle me donne plutot envie de m'enfermer dans un bunker qui bloque les (bl)ondes.
Déjà que je tolère zouzou uniquement parce que je trouve Cameron moins conne sans yeux...

----------


## flbl

en parlant de pub sur le site, ça vous parait un poil hypocrite de faire de la pub pour assassin's creed alors que le jeu est descendu dans le mag ?

vous avez pas moyens de choisir la pub qui s'affiche sur le site ?

----------


## Jahwel

> en parlant de pub sur le site, ça vous parait un poil hypocrite de faire de la pub pour assassin's creed alors que le jeu est descendu dans le mag ?
> 
> vous avez pas moyens de choisir la pub qui s'affiche sur le site ?


Descendre, descendre... j'ai trouvé le jeu légèrement surnoté pour ma part, Boulon aurait dû virer 1point  ::):

----------


## flbl

effectivement descendre n'est pas le mot adapté, en fait j'ai trouvé le test assez proche de l'idée que je me faisais de ce jeu auquel j'avoue ne pas avoir joué. 

mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que je trouve ça un peu bizarre de trouver de la pub sur le site pour un jeu qui sans être une bouse complète à 2/10 reste largement surévalué.
ça serait plus cohérent d'avoir de la pub pour des jeux recommandés par cpc.

----------


## Largeman

> en parlant de pub sur le site, ça vous parait un poil hypocrite de faire de la pub pour assassin's creed alors que le jeu est descendu dans le mag ?
> 
> vous avez pas moyens de choisir la pub qui s'affiche sur le site ?


Je vais te répondre exactement la même chose que sur l'autre topic qui parle actuellement des pubs sur le site:

Il me semble, et j'en suis presque certain, que CPC n'a pas le choix des pubs qu'il diffuse. 

Une régie publicitaire s'occupe de trouver des annonceurs qui souhaitent mettre une pub sur le site ou dans le magazine, et CPC n'a pas son mot à dire. Les seuls pub que CPC peut refuser c'est une annonce publicitaire pour un concurrent direct (magazine ou site de JV).

----------


## r2djbeuh

> mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que je trouve ça un peu bizarre de trouver de la pub sur le site pour un jeu qui sans être une bouse complète à 2/10 reste largement surévalué.
> ça serait plus cohérent d'avoir de la pub pour des jeux recommandés par cpc.


Nan, c'est pas bizarre, en fait, c'est la Classe. Ultimate Classiouze, même.
Ca prouve juste leur indépendance, ne voir que des pubs pour des produits défendus par Coincoin PC, ca semblerait bien louche, on penserais tout de suite collusion  ::):

----------


## Doric

Les popups pour http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/ sont de retour...
3 fois en 3 clics.
C'est lourd.

----------


## Pelomar

> Les popups pour http://www.lemondedelaphoto.com/ sont de retour...
> 3 fois en 3 clics.
> C'est lourd.


La même, exactement la même.

----------


## r2djbeuh

PAAAAAMIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEUX
Y'a pas une punition genre pendage par les couilles, prévue ?
Sinon, CanardPC peut-il refuser les pubs à "pop up" ?
Question sérieuse, merci  ::P: 

Edith : enfin, je sais que c'est pas cpc qui choisit les pubs, mais est ce que vous pouvez "légalement" faire quelque chose ou pas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.
Mais les lourds de la pub n'ont pas l'air d'intégrer.
Tu me lis A.T ?

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Oui.
> Mais les lourds de la pub n'ont pas l'air d'intégrer.
> Tu me lis A.T ?


Et ben Boulon va leur serrer la vis !
Mouahahahahaha, j'men lasserai jamais, je crois  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Oui.
> Mais les lourds de la pub n'ont pas l'air d'intégrer.
> Tu me lis A.T ?


Parce qu'Alan Théo s'est reconverti dans une agence de pub maintenant ?

_Emmène-moi !
Je te vends de la pub avec popup ! (j'ai fait un effort pour les sonorités).

Faut pas m'en vouloir hein, c'est les cachetons.
_

----------


## b0b0

Mon dieu la pub de merde pop pup, heureusement on me les bloque  :B): 

je veux paris hilton en pub, sinon je me désabonne

----------


## Igloo

Bon bah pareil chez moi avec FF, du coup retour d'adblock la larme à l'oeil... temporairement bien sûr ^^

Edit: Pas de prob de smileys en fait, ça devait être chez moi  ::ninja::

----------


## le faucheur

J'ai encore des pop up ! je croyais que c'etait bloque, Half n'a pas fait son boulot comme d'habitude je presume....

----------


## Guest

Ben Half y est pour rien.

----------


## le faucheur

Si. Etant donnée que c'est le webmaster, c'est lui qui a la charge de la protection du site contre les aggressions exterieurs (Virus, pop up, alimentation heden,etc....)
Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'il peut pas etres a la fois, ET en train de dormir ET en train de s'occuper des ces saloperies de pub.....

----------


## b0b0

tain c'est trop la malédiction des admins  half vient de rejoindre willman !

----------


## VosT

Plop,

Alors pour ne pas ouvrir un nouveau topic concernant la pub sur CanardPlus, j'voulais juste faire remarquer que maintenant on a le droit à de la pub pour des sites de vente de "produits culturels érotiques". C'est pas que l'idée d'avoir un lien direct pour acheter la compilation complète des DVD d'Emmanuelle me gène, mais la régie publicitaire a cru que votre cible c'était les 12-14 ans qui mattent M6 le dimanche tard le soir ou bien ?

 [Edit] La pub est pour le site suivant : http://www.chapitre.com/CHAPITRE/fr/...um=ban_himedia

----------


## mescalin

paris hilton, Ken le survivant, des sextoys et du emmanuelle, mais on s'attaque à nos instincts les plus bas !  ::o: 

"C'est dégueulasse ce qui se passe, y sont tous vendus, y sont tous du marketing... marketing, marketing...salope !"

----------


## VosT

Paris Hilton qui se fait Ken le survivant, ça encore ça passe. Mais on n'est pas dans la section "adulte" de doctissimo que je sache pour faire de la pub pour des trucs comme ça :/

----------


## Nelfe

Quand il y'aura de la pub pour les ponayz on pourra s'inquiéter.

Enfin là c'est quand même moyen :/

----------


## Visual Flo

On dit bonjour aux enfants !

----------


## Nono

> Paris Hilton qui se fait Ken le survivant, ça encore ça passe. Mais on n'est pas dans la section "adulte" de doctissimo que je sache pour faire de la pub pour des trucs comme ça :/


Pas vu la pub en question, mais là j'en suis à un niveau où je préfèrerai encore une pub pour des sextoys que l'espèce de truc horrible avec Paris Hilton dedans.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Pas vu la pub en question, mais là j'en suis à un niveau où je préfèrerai encore une pub pour des sextoys que l'espèce de truc horrible avec Paris Hilton dedans.


Sans doute parce que Paris Hilton tu risques pas de te la faire un jour alors que les sex toys tu consommes, t'entends ?

----------


## Nono

Je suis sûr qu'un sextoy a plus de conversation que cette fille.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pas ce qu'on leur demande, ni à l'un ni à l'autre.

----------


## Jolaventur

> paris hilton, Ken le survivant, des sextoys et du emmanuelle, mais on s'attaque à nos instincts les plus bas !


sans doute parce que Paris Hilton paye bien pour faire sa pub 

bon cela dite j'ai deja l'integrale d'emmanuelle  ::):

----------


## getcha

Premierement, ce film est bien.
Deuxiement vous avez jamais vu Paris Hilton que sous l'angle canal-yann barthes de chie-closer
Troisiement, lorsque une jeune femme se fait suivre, photographier, agresser trente fois par jour, la moindre des choses c'est d'essayer de la respecter

Cette gonzesse, la seule chose qu'elle a fait c'est d'etre la fille de ses parents, parents dont il y aurait beaucoup plus a dire que sur le comportement de Paris. Même son mari l'a humiliée en diffusant des sex tapes d'elle. Bien sur quand c'est Laure Manaudou l'idole cocorico des chaumiere ca fait pleurer tout le monde. Quand c'est la fille d'un milliardaire, c'est bien fait pour sa gueule.

----------


## Nono

> Cette gonzesse, la seule chose qu'elle a fait c'est d'etre la fille de ses parents, parents dont il y aurait beaucoup plus a dire que sur le comportement de Paris.


Mais ça ne l'empèche pas d'être complètement conne. Si c'était la fille de José le concierge, ça ne changerait rien sur ma façon de considérer toutes les pétasses de cette planète. Sauf que là elle s'affiche sur le site web de mon magazine en prime, et ça me gonfle.

----------


## getcha

> Mais ça ne l'empèche pas d'être complètement conne. Si c'était la fille de José le concierge, ça ne changerait rien sur ma façon de considérer toutes les pétasses de cette planète. Sauf que là elle s'affiche sur le site web de mon magazine en prime, et ça me gonfle.


Son personnage presenté à la tv est conne. A moins que tu l'ai rencontrée, et que tu ait discuté avec elle.

----------


## Nono

Oui bon elle est peut-être super intelligente, mais le style pétasse, ça me donne plutot envie de donner des baffes. Encore plus lorsque la pétasse en question est largement sortie de la puberté.

edit : enfin quoi, on parle de "Bottoms up", un film de merde avec Paris Hilton ! Alors je veux pas faire mon élitiste et j'ai pas vu le film, mais vous n'allez pas me dire qu'il y a ne serait ce qu'un lecteur de Canard PC qui a envie de voir cette croute ? Enfin en tant que nanard drolissimement navrant, pourquoi pas, mais pas à 8 euros !

----------


## getcha

> Oui bon elle est peut-être super intelligente, mais le style pétasse, ça me donne plutot envie de donner des baffes. Encore plus lorsque la pétasse en question est largement sortie de la puberté.
> 
> edit : enfin quoi, on parle de "Bottoms up", un film de merde avec Paris Hilton ! Alors je veux pas faire mon élitiste et j'ai pas vu le film, mais vous n'allez pas me dire qu'il y a ne serait ce qu'un lecteur de Canard PC qui a envie de voir cette croute ? Enfin en tant que nanard drolissimement navrant, pourquoi pas, mais pas à 8 euros !


Si je l'ai vu, mais t'est marrant, il est pas à 8 €, c'est un dvd donc a 20 euros.  Et puisque tu decrete que les films sont merdiques juste d'apres leurs affiches, ca me rassure sur tes messages d'avant.

----------


## Jolaventur

ouai ben huit ou 20€ c'est pareil 

je mettrai rien dans ce genre de film 

à la rigueur tombé du camion

----------


## getcha

Ok, vous prefferez sans doute depenser votre argent pour des grands films comme Bienvenus chez les ch'tis, je m'incline bien bas.

----------


## Jolaventur

ou autre chose mais Bottum UP 

décidément non

----------


## Nelfe

Sinon la pub popup ? :détournelaconversation:

----------


## Erokh

tu parles, tout ce qu'elle a su faire la Paris, c'est capitaliser sur sa belle gueule et ses conneries.
En gros si elle a réussi c'est uniquement parce que justement c'est une fille de... je vois pas en quoi c'est une gonzesse exceptionnelle...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

T'es juste jaloux parce que t'as pas Nicole Ritchie comme meilleure amie, avoue.

----------


## Erokh

c'est une idée ou ils reviennent, les pop-ups? j'ai eu droit à deux trois avertissmeent de firefox, qui les a bloqués comme un grand

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Moi j'en ai eu d'un site de rencontre ... :/

----------


## Largeman

Ouais quelques personnes ont eu les mêmes soucis:

http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...t=26148&page=3

----------


## sissi

C'est d'ici que cela vient!!!
Je suis choqué!
:sortledrapeaubreton:

----------


## kaldanm

je confirme : des popups de spam de sites de rencontre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Half a encore fait des siennes...
Les pop-up ne sont pas bloqués par FF3 pour ma part (au boulot).
Chez moi avec FF2 ça marche sans problemes  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

> Half a encore fait des siennes...
> Les pop-up ne sont pas bloqués par FF3 pour ma part (au boulot).
> Chez moi avec FF2 ça marche sans problemes


Pareil. J'ai FF3 et j'ai des popup d'amoureu.com pour une connerie dans le genre.


C'est assez chiant en fait ca devient de pire en pire j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Igloo

Bah idem mais avec FF3 qui me les bloque... ce qui n'excuse rien!

----------


## Nelfe

Ca devient gavant ce popup, à chaque chargement de page il arrive ><

----------


## Nosh

J'ai moi aussi droit aux popup au travail sur IE.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est un tantinet casse Laurence fishburnes.

----------


## UniKorn

Ouais, c'est un peu sans répit, la navigation devient désastreuse.
Hop, AdBlocked.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Moi ça me le fait plus là.
Vous pourriez voir quelle est la pub en haut a droite sur CPC quand la pop up se lance ?

----------


## Darkam

Je viens aussi de me prendre un immonde pop up pour un site de rencontres en arrivant sur le site de Canardplus.com, sous Firefox 3. Pas vu les autres pubs mais de mémoire aucun rappel du site en question et pas d'autre affichage ensuite...

Sérieux c'est franchement moche, s'il faut télécharger un soft pour aller voir mon site préféré sans se faire agresser... :  ::(:

----------


## Ash

Mon firefox ne les bloque pas, c'est quelle option ?

----------


## Goji

Préférences/options -> contenu -> bloquer les fenêtres pop-up et dans les exceptions, virer canardplus.
Pour répondre à Johnny, le bandeau à incriminer est celui de amoureux.com

----------


## Ash

Merci  :;): 

EDIT :  ::w00t::  J'avais une liste ahurissante de sites autorisés à balancer leur pop up... Genre moteur de recherche, sites de jeux en flash, casino etc... Je me croyais blindé derrière mon combo parefeu / antivirus / antilourds etc...

----------


## Nelfe

> Merci 
> 
> EDIT :  J'avais une liste ahurissante de sites autorisés à balancer leur pop up... Genre moteur de recherche, sites de jeux en flash, casino etc... Je me croyais blindé derrière mon combo parefeu / antivirus / antilourds etc...


Je viens de faire pareil et en effet, j'avais une liste immense de sites à la con autorisés  ::o:

----------


## Flaggados

Moi aussi j'ai eu le droit à une petite pop-up aujourd'hui...

Apparemment elle n'apparait que quand la pub pour amoureux.com est affichée en haut de page... (voir screen ci-dessous)

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/8111/popupcpcqd2.png

_[je me demande si c'est très réglo de leur part d'insérer du code non-désiré dans une publicité...]_

----------


## BSRobin

> Moi ça me le fait plus là.
> Vous pourriez voir quelle est la pub en haut a droite sur CPC quand la pop up se lance ?


Voici le bandeau pub / iframe chargé qui génère le pop-up :
http://bdx.fr-hmd.com/bandeaux/bande...t=5000&&click=

( depuis http://adserver.adtech.de/adlink|224...romann=himedia )

L'image, c'est http://adtech.panthercustomer.com/ap...Id3/728_90.gif

----------


## Goji

Afin de réparer le préjudice indéniable que ce pop-up malvenu a généré au sein de notre chère communauté, je propose de faire subir aux marketeux de amoureux.com une simple pendaison par la glotte au-dessus d'un nid de jeunes crocodiles affamés.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pas de pop up moi  ::huh:: .

----------


## Goji

Plus de bandeau amoureux.com non plus.
Ceci explique sans doute cela...

----------


## Doc TB

Si vous recevez encore une fois ce genre de popup, envoyez moi un PM tout de suite SVP, si possible avec le nom et l'url pub affichée.

----------


## Jolaventur

> je confirme : des popups de spam de sites de rencontre...


c'est quand même vachement ciblé

----------


## Dark Fread

Rien vu pour ma part. (FireFox 3 et AdblockPlus.)

----------


## unpierrot

> Rien vu pour ma part. (FireFox 3 et *AdblockPlus*.)


Sans déconner  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

Ca arrivait à passer AdBlock Plus chez moi.
Mais là j'ai carrément viré toute cette liste de sites étranges autorisés par défaut à activer leur popup, plus de problème.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Si vous recevez encore une fois ce genre de popup, envoyez moi un PM tout de suite SVP, si possible avec le nom et l'url pub affichée.


Ouais !! va-zy leur péter la ... lim.

----------


## cailloux

> Oui.
> Mais les lourds de la pub n'ont pas l'air d'intégrer.
> Tu me lis A.T ?


Tu as un deal A.T. ?

ou ça ?

DTC

mince on dirait du b0b0

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ouais !! va-zy leur péter la ... lim.


 :<_<: 

...
Nul ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Erokh

moi j'ai apprécié  ::happy2::

----------


## unpierrot

Retour des popup de pub avec le bandeau "www.lemondedelaphoto.com"

----------


## O.Boulon

Pareil, à chaque reload.
Ils l'ont cherché, on coupe la pub.

----------


## half

Il y a plus de pub.

----------


## O.Boulon

Fait sauter Top Parents.fr aussi.
A.T, t'es un putain de lourd.

----------


## El Gringo

Je vous promets que je ne suis pas payé pour ça :

----------


## unpierrot

"Quel plaisir de bien entendre !"
Robert Hossein - Palais des sports - 1998

----------


## flbl

Depuis que vous avez annoncé reprendre en main la publicité sur le site, j'ai tenté de whitelister cpc pour "donner sa chance au produit". On est 2 jours plus tard, j'en peux plus de ces saloperies qui clignotent, qui bougent et qui piquent les yeux. 

Retour dans la blacklist, suppression de flash et déclin de la petite lueur d'espoir de voir que des publicités non-intrusives sur cpc.

----------


## elkoo

Ha oué? Tu parle des trois cadres de pubs sur la page d'accueil et le bandeau en haut du forum, ou j'ai loupé quelque chose?

----------


## Velgos

En plus ce qui tourne là c'est des pubs Sins of a Solar Empire: c'est discret et en rapport avec un bon jeu... de quelles pubs intrusives parles-tu avec un tel désespoir?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Cherche pas, je pense que ce sont des pubs ciblées par utilisateur, donc normal.

----------


## Doc TB

> Cherche pas, je pense que ce sont des pubs ciblées par utilisateur, donc normal.


Y a pas de ciblage ni de quoi que ce soit d'autre, c'est de la pub lambda, sans popup ni clic-clic, ni musique, ni refresh intempestif. Donc bon, je sais que certains trouveront encore a y redire, mais personne pourra dire qu'il y a pas un gros effort de fait sur le côté non intrusif de la chose.

PS : Tiens, on va peut-être inaugurer un nouveau système. De temps en temps, il y aura une pub "secrete" qui apparaitra sur la home page avec un code pendant quelques secondes. Celui qui nous renvera le code par mail gagnera un goodie CPC ou une photo de moi dédicacée.  ::wub::

----------


## elkoo

Mieux qu'avant la pub, vous avez bien fait. Pour la photo je veux bien jouer, mais faut que ce soit en situation hein, genre pendant l'explosion d'une alim ou déguisé en chinois, un truc du genre. Ou a poil.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Y a pas de ciblage ni de quoi que ce soit d'autre, c'est de la pub lambda, sans popup ni clic-clic, ni musique, ni refresh intempestif. Donc bon, je sais que certains trouveront encore a y redire, mais personne pourra dire qu'il y a pas un gros effort de fait sur le côté non intrusif de la chose.
> 
> PS : Tiens, on va peut-être inaugurer un nouveau système. De temps en temps, il y aura une pub "secrete" qui apparaitra sur la home page avec un code pendant quelques secondes. Celui qui nous renvera le code par mail gagnera un goodie CPC ou une photo de moi dédicacée.


Merci d'être passé à côté de la vanne doc.

----------


## Goji

Remarque, il aurait pu marcher dessus…

----------


## elkoo

Il parait que ça porte bonheur.

----------


## flbl

> En plus ce qui tourne là c'est des pubs Sins of a Solar Empire: c'est discret et en rapport avec un bon jeu... de quelles pubs intrusives parles-tu avec un tel désespoir?


Je parle de celle qui bougent et qui sont conçues pour attirer le regard et détourner l'attention, des publicités qui font intrusion dans ce que tu es en train de faire. Mais on a pas la même notion d'intrusion publicitaire selon qu'on ait connu le web avant l'apparition de la publicité commerciale ou pas.

Et je parle aussi de ça: http://www.recupe.net/vision_publicite.html

----------


## Bah

> Mais on a pas la même notion d'intrusion publicitaire selon qu'on ait connu le web avant l'apparition de la publicité commerciale ou pas.


Aaaaah, là on retrouve notre flbl. Sinon, pas de pub de mon côté chez CPC.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Le bandeau tout en haut du forum m'affiche une fois sur trois des pubs pour mesproteines.com avec des monsieur et des madames tout musclés.

Faut partir maintenant.

----------


## Scorbut

Apparemment, il y a une nouvelle régie pub.

----------


## tibur

Hello,
J'aimerais savoir si la rémunération par les bandeaux de pub se fait au clic ou à la visu de la pub.
Si c'est au clic, ça sert à rien que je configure mon Adblock pour qu'il affiche les pubs sur canardpc.com ...
A bon entendeur.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La rémunération est différente selon les campagnes. L'affichage est toujours bon car il permet de montrer de bonnes stats aux annonceurs.

PS: Je vais fusionner ce topic avec celui de la pub, merci.

----------

